# Can I get some opinions?



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

I've been playing around with photoshop, and I like the look of these, I'm thinking of printing out a few to hang around my apartment, what do you think? How do they look? Thanks!


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

They look awesome!! mg: definitely hang them up!


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

they are all great but the third one is my favorite!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I really like the contrast of light and shadow and the way the vibrant colours of your fish just pop out against the black background. Very nice. Great job!


----------



## PooterFish (Dec 17, 2012)

They look great, I'd definitely hang those up  I like editing photos myself and contemplated having some printed but never did. I say do it!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

*jawdrop*


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

They look great! ^_^


----------

